
A startup search engine using word embeddings and crunchbase data - lechatpito
http://www.3top.com/startup2vec/
======
lechatpito
I made this simple search engine. The idea is to later develop a notification
service telling me when a new startup come up that is similar to ours.

It is already interesting to look at the results of a search.

I made a README explaining how it work here:
[https://github.com/lechatpito/startup2vec](https://github.com/lechatpito/startup2vec)

I wish I could include categories from Crunchbase but those are part of the
$5000 a month API key plan.

